# MGLC RACE is still on for FEB12



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

:wave: yes guys its still on and stayed tuned for the flyer on more details :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool keep us informed :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

great cant wait


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mglc race*

Pat is getting the flyer ready and should be up this week


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Rich Mickel and myself will be bringing the MGLC flyer with us to pass out to everyone at the Gate this weekend also. :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it's on.......


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi guys/gals,

It's official, I'm not dead, :wave: it was my computer that died, twice in just a few months. Thanks for sticking with us! :thumbsup:

Kathy and I would like to invite everyone to come out and have a blast racing with us in Toledo again this year!

It's the 3rd annual Mini Great Lakes Challenge on Saturday Feb. 12th and Sunday the 13th. Some exciting happenings at this years race include the feature of 1/10 Scale Sprint Car Oval racing on Saturday and 3 new classes of Off-road racing on Sunday. We hope everyone can come and enjoy themselves and race with some of the best in the Midwest!

Below are the Oval, Roadcourse and Off-road Classes. The Flyer will be up tomorrow morning and the rules for all the classes will also be posted. Questions can be e-mailed to [email protected] or call me at 419-471-1108

Thanks and we'll see everyone at the race! :dude: Pat & Kathy :tongue:

*Oval Classes *
Novice Mini Late Model
Novice 1/12 Late Model
Mini Slider Stock
Mini Slider Open
Mini Late Model Stock
Mini Late Model Open
Mini Pancar Stock
Mini Pancar Brushless
and featuring ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1/10 Sprint Car

*On-road and Off-road Classes*

Micro Touring Brushless
Mini Pancar Stock
Mini Pancar Brushless
Mini Rally Open
Traxxas Rally Rubber Tire
1/18 Truck/Buggy Stock
1/18 Truck/Buggy Open
1/18 SCT Brushless Stock


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what no mini slider open?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

> what no mini slider open?


Oops, thanks for looking  I missed one!

Pat Falgout
Track Director
Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
Ph: 419-471-1108
Fx: 419-471-0669
[email protected]
Check us out on Facebook - www.facebook.com/hobbystopwestraceway


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Flyer*

Hi Guys/Gals,

Here's the flyer and registration form for the race. Please fill them out and get them back to us asap. You can pay at the race, we'd just like to know who's coming so that we can be prepared for everyone.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini slider open class*



one18thscalerac said:


> what no mini slider open?


Herbe bring it and i will have mine and i know for sure 1 other one that will be there and hopefully the others will see to bring theres to :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

it will be there dennis cant wait to see everybody again


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*great lakes race*

i hope your all getting them rides ready to go should be a fun time


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what times will the doors open for glc


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

most of the time the door's are open at 9:00 so im thinking some where in there


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - will you post rules soon?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

???? Computer down again


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry here's an unchecked copy of the rules. The official copy will be up by this weekend. The 1/10 Slider rules will be posted this weekend also!

Thanks,
Pat


*Oval Classes
*
*Novice Mini Late Model*
Same rules as Pan Car Oval Stock but without handout motor

*Novice 1/12th Late Model*
CHASSIS: Any 12th scale chassis
WHEELBASE: Stock
WIDTH: Stock
MOTOR: 19 turn brushed OR 17.5 brushless motor (No timing advance allowed)
TIRES: Stock foam tires
BODY: Open late model body
ELECTRONICS: Open electronics (ESC at 0 degree timing)
BATTERIES: Lipo or NiMh batteries 4.8v limit

*Mini Slider Oval Stock* (2wd)
CHASSIS: Stock Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Stock brushed motor(270/300 type or 4200kv Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Stock Mini Slider type tires (rubber only) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

*Mini Slider Oval Open* (2wd)
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

*Mini Late Model Oval Stock* (2wd)
CHASSIS: Stock Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Stock brushed motor(270/300 type) or 4200kv Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Stock Mini Late Model Type Tires ( Rubber only)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Mini Late Model Oval Open* (2wd)
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*1/18 Pan Car Oval Stock* (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: *4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit*

*1/18 Pan Car Oval Brushless *(2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: *4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit*

*On/Off Road Classes*

*1/18th Micro Touring Brushless* (4wd) 
CHASSIS: 1/18th 4WD Touring Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Brushless 4200Kv Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
ELECTRONICS: Micro Specific Electronics, 0 degrees of timing Only. No 1/10 scale Speed Controllers.
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies (chassis and tires must fit inside the body)

*1/18th Micro Touring Open *(4wd)
CHASSIS: 1/18th 4WD Touring Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (380 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies (chassis and tires must fit inside the body)

*1/18th Stock Pan Car *(2wd) 
CHASSIS: 2wd Direct Drive Pan Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Handout
TIRES: Foam Tires Only
ELECTRONICS: Micro Micro Specific Electronics Only, 0 degrees of timing (No 1/10 scale Speed Controllers)
BATTERIES: *4 Cell 2/3A NiMh Cells (4.8 volts max)*
BODY: Open 1/18 Pan Car Body. Side and flat rear wings are allowed (any part of a side or rear wing can extend a maximum of 25mm above any part of the body, therefore a side wing must follow the profile shape of the body) Side wings will also have a maximum of 115mm in length. Bodies with or without wings can only be a maximum of 85mm high from the ground when mounted on the car.

*1/18th Pan Car Open *(2wd) 
CHASSIS: 2wd Direct Drive Pan Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: *4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit*
BODY: Open 1/18 Pan Car Body. Side and flat rear wings are allowed (any part of a side or rear wing can extend a maximum of 25mm above any part of the body, therefore a side wing must follow the profile shape of the body) Side wings will also have a maximum of 115mm in length. Bodies with or without wings can only be a maximum of 85mm high from the ground when mounted on the car.

*1/18 Mini Rally Open *
CHASSIS: Open Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166MM Max 
WIDTH: 147MM
MOTOR: Open brushed or brushless motor
TIRES: Team Associated or Duratrax rubber or foam rally tires/rims only
ELECTRONICS: Open electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Bodies allowed include the Associated Rally bodies, Duratrax rally bodies, the Exotek body and the RJ Speed bodies. Factory wings only.

*1/16 Traxxas Rally Rubber Tire*
CHASSIS: Stock chassis
WHEELBASE: 206mm
WIDTH: 185mm
MOTOR: Stock Velenion Brushless Motor
TIRES: Stock rubber or 1/10 rubber tires
ELECTRONICS: Stock Velenion ESC only – Open radio electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Traxxas Rally bodies only allowed. No wings can be added.

*1/14th & 1/16 On Road Open* (4WD) 
CHASSIS: 1/14th/ 1/16 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 190mm Max
WIDTH: 140mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (440 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

*1/18 Truck/Buggy Stock* (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD or 2WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Stock Brushed motor(270/300/370/380 that came with the car) or Brushless 4200kv Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open rubber or foam tires
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy 

*1/18 Truck/Buggy Open* (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD or 2WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy 

*1/18 SCT Brushless Stock*
CHASSIS: 1/18 Stock chassis (that came in the kit)
WHEELBASE: 210MM (LOSI) 167MM (ASC)
WIDTH: 185MM (LOSI) 182MM (ASC)
MOTOR: 4500kv (LOSI) 5000kv (ASC)
TIRES: STOCK RUBBER TIRES
ELECTRONICS: 1/18 STOCK ELECTRONICS
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: STOCK 1/18 SCT STYLE BODY


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Pat :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Will the handout motor be the Assoc. 370 again?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes the brushed motor will be the Associated motor.

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat will oval be heads up clock ? in other words NO IFMAR clock for oval.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes heads up everyone starts at once!

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thanks thats good :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - quick question - I see the 1st class is $25 - does that include the brushed hand out motor?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Micro,

The costs for this years race is the same as last year. In those classes where there are handout motors there is no extra cost for the handout. You will get one handout for free. Extra motors will be available for $10 each.

Some other news for everyone who may be coming. Friday night will not be open for practice. There will be an 1/18 scale points race that night. We will probably open early on Saturday for some practice. Kathy and I will be there around 7:30 to start the coffee pot and get some heat going.

We hope everyone can make the race. Kathy and I will make sure everyone has the best time and I know the racing will be competitive and challenging. Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 42619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Quick note for everyone about the class rules!

I've edited the class rules in the previous post and they are now official.

The only changes involved no lipo batteries in the pan car classes. Only 2/3a cells allowed with a max voltage of 4.8 volts.

Thanks Pat


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

COOL ! I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I see a class for 1/14 and 1/16 on-road listed above, but I do not see it on the flyer!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Ron,

Just write it in. I did not get it on the flyer.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo .. mini glc is on way guys. get ur rc race cars ready . how many late model stockers are racing? in the 4200 brushless. anyone have any kids racing that class aswell? just wanted to see what the classes will look like for this class


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*glc race*

I hope to see the G-Burg Mafia and cheater Chuck to show up, would be nice to race with you guys again


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> I hope to see the G-Burg Mafia and cheater Chuck to show up, would be nice to race with you guys again


I second that. Would be great. Been having a great time with my new Slider ride. Next Saturday is our points race so the crowd should be large with slider rides. The MGLC is the following week, Feb. 12th......so next weekend, Feb. 5th will be a great time to get everything tuned and ready to boogity, boogity, boogity......:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ghoulardi said:


> COOL ! I'm in :thumbsup:


Thanks Ross. I'm glad your coming to join in on the fun and to help support HobbyStopWest raceway. I have made a big effort myself (3 hour trip from my house) to come out as much as I can along with Rich and Dave on occasion to support the racing on your side of town too. Believe me.....everybody's attendance for this one big race Pat puts on every year would be much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

all4fun said:


> Thanks Ross. I'm glad your coming to join in on the fun and to help support HobbyStopWest raceway. I have made a big effort myself (3 hour trip from my house) to come out as much as I can along with Rich and Dave on occasion to support the racing on your side of town too. Believe me.....everybody's attendance for this one big race Pat puts on every year would be much appreciated. :thumbsup:


 My pleasure. Had a ball last year.:hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It looks like I may be able to make this race.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Don S and Myself will be out. I'm just running on sat along with Don :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When did open pan go away from lipo ??


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Rules for the 1/10 sprint car*

What are the rules for the 1/10 sprint car. like what motors, speed control, Tires, and the weight.:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*10th sprint*

for the slider rules you can run a 17.5 / 13.5 / and some guys are running 19turn and some have the stock motor's with 7.4v lipo's and you must run the losi slider tires and wheels and the esc is open as far as that goes and the weight is 69oz's hope you stop out and run with us the more the we have the better the racing


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Battery rule for open pan car!*

Oops guys. Oversite again on my part!



> When did open pan go away from lipo ??
> 
> 
> > Lipo batteries are legal for the open pan car class. Limit 7.4 volts
> ...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

cool! I will run my BRP w/3100Kv motor and 800Mah LiPo.....get it ready for the summer series!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Does the hobby shop stock M18 stuff? also I may need a 4200 to run stock...do they have any of them in stock?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> Does the hobby shop stock M18 stuff? also I may need a 4200 to run stock...do they have any of them in stock?


I know that Pat has an ample supply of M18 parts. You may want to call the store (419-471-1108) and ask Pat exactly what part(s) you need. Myself, and a few others that race the M18 at Pat's track also might be able to help you out if Pat doesn't have the parts you are looking for. Post what you are looking for on this thread so we can help you out. :thumbsup:
Dave Berry

I also know that Pat has 4200kv motors in stock.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

wilk30 it was great to see you back to the track , really sucked about your car , i hope you get your car fixed and make it out next week , and man racing was fast , that was the fastest my car has gone so far this year and with Dave and some of the others getting faster every week, it is going to get very interesting for the rest of the season :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes........wilk30, it was great to see you back racing with us. We all had a lot of fun yesterday. Hope you can make it out next week at the MGLC. Looks like the bar has been set a bit higher with Daryl's impressive victory yesterday. Good job Daryl.......that was a blast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

thanks Dave it was fun and like we have talked befor it's all about staying out of issues on the track and that is what i did just like your run 2 weeks ago , with everyone getting faster it is going to be awesome racing for the rest of the season , and for those that do not know there is going to be 2 new dirt oval tracks starting up this summer not far from us so stay tuned for more info on that


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> thanks Dave it was fun and like we have talked befor it's all about staying out of issues on the track and that is what i did just like your run 2 weeks ago , with everyone getting faster it is going to be awesome racing for the rest of the season , and for those that do not know there is going to be 2 new dirt oval tracks starting up this summer not far from us so stay tuned for more info on that


You're right Daryl, the rest of the 1/10th slider racing season should be a blast with so many getting better.
Dirt Oval......now that sounds like gobs of fun. Wouldn't it be cool if Losi would make a Nitro powered 1/10th slider??? Hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*nitro sprint*



all4fun said:


> You're right Daryl, the rest of the 1/10th slider racing season should be a blast with so many getting better.
> Dirt Oval......now that sounds like gobs of fun. Wouldn't it be cool if Losi would make a Nitro powered 1/10th slider??? Hmmmmmmmmm......


i hear the wheels turning , and there are some nitro sprints out there and there also can be found in the shape of late model's :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >>> PM ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - looks like the doors will open around 7:30am Sat - what time is the drivers meeting?


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Something came up for Kris, so he can't make it to the race.
Trying to decide if I will come alone or not. Is anyone else planning to run in any of the following; 1/18 open touring, 1/14 open touring or Mini Buggy open off-road? Just wondering if it is worth coming alone...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Pat - looks like the doors will open around 7:30am Sat - what time is the drivers meeting?


anyone - what time do we start racing? Need to plan the trip!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> anyone - what time do we start racing? Need to plan the trip!





Micro_Racer said:


> Pat - looks like the doors will open around 7:30am Sat - what time is the drivers meeting?


Micro....Pat says on Sat, Oval Racing will start between 11:30am and 12:00 depending on attendance.
Drivers meeting will be at aprox 11:00am. 

Also....on Sun, for On Road / Off Road, Pat say's doors open at 8:00am and drivers meeting will be at aprox 10:45am with qualifying starting immedately after.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> Something came up for Kris, so he can't make it to the race.
> Trying to decide if I will come alone or not. Is anyone else planning to run in any of the following; 1/18 open touring, 1/14 open touring or Mini Buggy open off-road? Just wondering if it is worth coming alone...


Hi Ron....sorry Kris can't make it. I won't be running 1/18 touring. Car is broke and waiting for parts to arrive. Don't have 1/14th car. Will probably be running 18t, though.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Dave! See you at the track. BTW I will only run the oval. Sorry no road racing for me.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> is it OK to bring the parts rack? I sent PM but no reply ?


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

all4fun said:


> Hi Ron....sorry Kris can't make it. I won't be running 1/18 touring. Car is broke and waiting for parts to arrive. Don't have 1/14th car. Will probably be running 18t, though.


What do you need? I have lots of parts..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may have a new 13 1/2 scale soon to be followed by a 15th scale :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Crap I want 14 scale ;(


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Pat >> is it OK to bring the parts rack? I sent PM but no reply ?


Yes Bud, bring it. Also I need 4 wedge bodies and blue rear tires, blue rear roadrapter tires and double orange fronts. Six sets of each. Thanks!

Pat


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm bringing my 1-18 tc and will decide which class I have to be in when I get there..last year I was the only stocker there. My son is going 1-18 pan stock ....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

rcwebs said:


> Yes Bud, bring it. Also I need 4 wedge bodies and blue rear tires, blue rear roadrapter tires and double orange fronts. Six sets of each. Thanks!
> 
> Pat


OK !!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> What do you need? I have lots of parts..


I need all 4 bearing hubs (knuckles) .......thanks if you have them. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Dave! See you at the track. BTW I will only run the oval. Sorry no road racing for me.


Micro, That's OK if you will only be running Oval and not On Road........just having you come out to race with us would be great. Really looking forward to it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> I may have a new 13 1/2 scale soon to be followed by a 15th scale :thumbsup:





Micro_Racer said:


> Crap I want 14 scale ;(


You guys crack me up !! *LOL :lol:*


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

all4fun said:


> I need all 4 bearing hubs (knuckles) .......thanks if you have them. :thumbsup:


All 4! try to drive thru an opening that was a bit to narrow? I'll check, but I'm not sure. I can't make it anyway. I just got back from a test and tune at the track in Lafayette, and had a bit of a trouble on the way home. Some jackass dumped a bunch of Ice and snow out on the interstate. I hit a 3' cube of ice at 70 mph. Vaporized everything below the ceterline of the bumper.. fog lights and all the aero stuff... gone. A significan't shimmy developed. Who knows what else... On the other hand, the M18 was working GREAT! I have the new shock towers installed and worked out nicely. Almost NO body roll at all. Full tilt through the sweeper.. Buggy felt great too, got it geared up a bit, and all was looking good on the RC scene.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> I may have a new 13 1/2 scale soon to be followed by a 15th scale :thumbsup:


Nice thing about the 'mini' scene, is you don't actually have to design a new car! All you need to do is put a different fraction on the box! Saves lot's of money on all that pesky R&D. I mean, who needs all that difficult MATH? Just build it whatever size you want, and call it whatever scale you think will make it sell!
Just to be clear; the prceding coments were NOT a jab at Bud, who is one of the few who actually produce models of the scale claimed on the box...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RATFactor said:


> Nice thing about the 'mini' scene, is you don't actually have to design a new car! All you need to do is put a different fraction on the box! Saves lot's of money on all that pesky R&D. I mean, who needs all that difficult MATH? Just build it whatever size you want, and call it whatever scale you think will make it sell!
> Just to be clear; the prceding coments were NOT a jab at Bud, who is one of the few who actually produce models of the scale claimed on the box...


 
They are somewhat close


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> All 4! try to drive thru an opening that was a bit to narrow? I'll check, but I'm not sure. I can't make it anyway. I just got back from a test and tune at the track in Lafayette, and had a bit of a trouble on the way home. Some jackass dumped a bunch of Ice and snow out on the interstate. I hit a 3' cube of ice at 70 mph. Vaporized everything below the ceterline of the bumper.. fog lights and all the aero stuff... gone. A significan't shimmy developed. Who knows what else... On the other hand, the M18 was working GREAT! I have the new shock towers installed and worked out nicely. Almost NO body roll at all. Full tilt through the sweeper.. Buggy felt great too, got it geared up a bit, and all was looking good on the RC scene.


Ron....sorry to hear about the damage to your van on the interstate. Glad you're OK though. Both you and Kris will be missed at this years 3rd annual MGLC. Hopefully we will see you both at next years MGLC. 
The Gate is planning to have more racing the remainder of this indoor season....so stay tuned to HobbyTalk for the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I may have a new 13 1/2 scale soon to be followed by a 15th scale :thumbsup:


 I been lookin for a 16.583th scale myself. :roll::roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Getting stuff ready


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

At the track this morning getting ready for the Oval races today. Man it's early and I just left here at midnight last night. 

To everyone traveling here today, we hope your trip is safe and once you get here we promise it's going to be a fun time today.

We've got some prizes for the racers and there will be Pizza for everyone for lunch. 

On Sunday it's going to be a blast also. We've added VTA and World GT to the classes for on-road so if you have them bring em!

See everyone soon! Kathy & Pat :tongue: - :dude:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

after fighting with my mini late all morning i left lol hope every body has a blast post those results pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Wow What A Great Time It Was*

Pat and Cathy and the rest of the woodville crew did a very good job putting this together , and i think most of us had a awesome time with good fun fast racing , sorry you had problems Herbie wish you could have got that car working and all i can say is MAN Dave that was fun racing and hey can we do this again next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great time !!! Thanks Pat and crew :thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to the BRP crew (Bud, Don, Micro, Ross) for supporting us again this year by coming out and making us race our butts off. We love the challenge! :thumbsup:

Herbie, sorry that everything went wrong this morning!  You always bring on your best and are fast. It was just not your day. Come back and race with us soon. We promise to help you have a better time! I'll post results Sunday night for both races.

Thanks to Tim for making the 3 hour trip to race with us again! :wave: Wilkie came down from Michigan again this year and had some great racing too! It was great to see the Monahan crew (Dick, Rick, and Brandon.) Rick, I don't think anyone will forget your Open Mini Late Model putting down an incredible 72 laps. :thumbsup: WOW! 

And the kids are always wonderful. John Martis came in first! Austin Nufer came in second! Brandon Monahan was third! and Jenna Bauman was fourth! 

I'd also like to say thanks to Bill who called the races for us today.

It was good to see Mafia Chuck out there even though he was not racing! We miss you buddy! 

Darrell, thanks for all your help and keeping me informed with all the posts I miss on all the forums. Kathy and I always enjoy it when you are here! And man that Sprint Car is fast! 

To all of the local crew, thanks for all the help. :woohoo: You guys always step forward to make sure everyone has a great time. Ted, Roger, Lou, Dave B. Rich, Dave W. Matt, David, Gene, Ryan, Craig, and if I missed anyone? Its late and I'm going to bed. 

See everyone for On/Off road racing tomorrow!

Thanks, Pat :dude: ... and Kathy! :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you missed coming out this year, be sure to put MGLC on your February calendar for next year! Great racing, tasty pizza, and the best group of racers around! Thanks Pat and all the Hobby Stop locals. 
See you all next year!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop*

Micro it was good to see you and the brp gang at the track and i did hear some people talking about getting a brp car for future racing , the only person really missing out of that group was sg1 , sorry he could not make it and yep it is going on my list of races to attend next year for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Pat/Kathy and Crew. Had a great time as usual, thanks for providing us a place to hang out and race. Also, congrats to the winners, all of you did an excellent job. See ya next time, Tim


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Pat and Kathy......as usual, your dedication to having a great place for all of us racers to have fun at really shined again......thanks a lot for all your preparation and effort. :thumbsup:

The BRP gang showed, again, how much fun can be had with such a simple, inexpensive Oval car again. Thanks to you all for coming out to our track and sharing in all the fun. Tim, "Wazzer" great to race with you again, had a blast!
I'll be out to the Gate and Freddies and maybe more racers to support the new 3100kv / 800Lipo spec class. Should be a fun, inexpensive class to run.

Tang and SG1. We missed you. Hopefully next time.

Daryl.....what a blast in 1/10th Slider...can't wait for next Saturday.

Congrats to all of this years winners. Pics and results to be on this thread hopefully by tomorrow.

Looking forward to next years 4th annual MGLC!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Well it's early Monday morning and I've got to congratulate the winners.

*OVAL RACES*

*Novice Mini Late Model*
1 John Martis
2 Austin Nuhfer
3 Brenden Monahan
4 Jenna Bauman
*Pancar Stock*
1 Bud Bartos
2 Don Smolik
3 Ross Jaenke
*Pancar Brushless Stock*
1 Rich Mickle
2 Matt Heckman
*Pancar Brushless Open*
1 Mike "Micro" Elwood
2 Dave Berry
3 Tim Waaso
*Mini Slider Stock*
1 Lou Przybyla
2 Ted Hammer
3 Roger Williams
*Mini Late Model Open*
1 Rick Monahan
2 Dave Willey
3 Ryan Bauman

*On/Off Road Races*
*Pancar Stock*
1 Matt Heckman
2 Josh Wells
*Micro Touring Open*
1 Eric Wells
*Pancar Brushless Stock*
1 Dave Berry
2 Rich Mickle
*1/16 SCT Brushless Stock*
1 Eric Lewandowski
2 Matt Gregory
3 Pat Falgout
*4WD Truck/Buggy Open*
1 Eric Lewandowski
2 Matt Gregory
3 Scott Zellin
*Vintage Trans-Am*
1 David Greer
2 Cary Ringle
3 Pat Falgout
*World GT*
1 Dan Quisno
2 David Greer
3 Mike Mills

Again Kathy and I want to thank everyone who came by and raced with us this weekend. We had a most excellent time! See you all again soon! :wave:

Pat :dude: and Kathy :tongue:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wait a minute*

wait a minute Pat you missed one didnt you in OVAL  and yes we want to see our name in lights to LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes indeed. Thanks to all for putting a fun event on ! Great pizza too. Hope to do it again next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Me and Josh had a great time...Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> Me and Josh had a great time...Already looking forward to next year.


Eric, glad you both had a great time and enjoyed yourselves. Thanks for coming out again. It was nice racing with you too. Tell the riggles...... Ean and his Dad I said hi. Hopefully they can make it out next year too. :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone have pics of the race or winners?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

John,

Dave and Gene took pictures! I'm working on getting them now.

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow Dave 61 laps in the slider class*

wow Dave you were flying again today 61 laps is the most for our class , well must be time for me to go back to work on my car and try and find enough to get 61 laps and hopefully enough for 62 laps :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> wow Dave you were flying again today 61 laps is the most for our class , well must be time for me to go back to work on my car and try and find enough to get 61 laps and hopefully enough for 62 laps :thumbsup:


Thanks Daryl....that was a blast. :thumbsup: But don't forget, you were right there (inches behind me) on that 61 laper when you got the wrong end of the stick in trafic. I know we all say (that's racing) but you were all over me most of the time.....even in trafic. Honestly, I don't know how I got thru the traffic myself. I noticed that by putting new front tires on really helped my car rotate better thru the corners. And if you noticed, everyone is turning the speed and handeling up a few notches too, which makes good close racing for everyone. What a fun day of racing.....:woohoo:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks pat . we was just wondering. i got pics of jay n his trophy. but we got our camera late didnt get much pic from the day


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*G-burg Mafia*

:thumbsup: Yo will we see the G-BURG MAFIA at the track this year , It would be nice if that does happen along with cheater Chuck :wave:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

is chuck racen on sat? hope so. hey chuck if u been on get at us TEAM MARTIS


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*New Mafia Racer*

Hey all just got word , thanks Chuck , that team Mafia has a new racer in there pits , and at this time i would like to congradulate Mafia Pres aka George and his wife on there NEW BABY GIRL , :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> Hey all just got word , thanks Chuck , that team Mafia has a new racer in there pits , and at this time i would like to congradulate Mafia Pres aka George and his wife on there NEW BABY GIRL , :thumbsup:


Congradulations George and his wife and there new baby girl.......:thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Look out novice class thers a new girl coming up ! Congrats George N wife TEAM MARTIS


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville mall*

Wow another great day of racing thankyou Pat and Kathy for putting this together for us, and man it was great to see Cheater Chuck in Da house , :thumbsup: and Dave that is so much fun racing as close and tight as we can out there and just trying to think what the other guy is going to do to try and make the pass , IT IS WHAT RACING IS ABOUT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo: and yes i hate to keep :beatdeadhorse: but im sure glad that you got into this class :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> Wow another great day of racing thankyou Pat and Kathy for putting this together for us, and man it was great to see Cheater Chuck in Da house , :thumbsup: and Dave that is so much fun racing as close and tight as we can out there and just trying to think what the other guy is going to do to try and make the pass , IT IS WHAT RACING IS ABOUT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo: and yes i hate to keep :beatdeadhorse: but im sure glad that you got into this class :thumbsup:


Thanks Daryl.....I'm really glad I got into this class too. It has been a blast!! :woohoo: It was also great to see Chuck racing with us again. See you on the 19th.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Did tose pics of the MGLC ever make it??


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*no pics yet*

Nope scooter there is no pics yet and what about points is there anything there yet seans how the season is winding down :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Wow*

Dave B all i can say is WOW , Its crazy how even our cars are on the track but yet drive so different , man this has been a fun year of racing and just think with the other guys getting there cars better and alot faster that class will be awesome next year :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> Dave B all i can say is WOW , Its crazy how even our cars are on the track but yet drive so different , man this has been a fun year of racing and just think with the other guys getting there cars better and alot faster that class will be awesome next year :thumbsup:


Daryl.....I couldn't agree with you more. This year has been a lot of fun in the 1/10th Slider class. It's a shame we have to wait for the indoor season to start up again in September......... seems like a long time away. We all have a lot to look forward to then. It will also be nice to know that the heat and ceilings will be fixed by then with the new mall owners stepping up with the mall improvements. Congratulations again for another steller performance this year....... well done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

How did you guys do at the Gibraltar enduro race with the slashes today??

Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*ah yes the slash race*

Well Dave we all found out that we were not as prepared as we thought but we had fun and learned alot for the next time and yep i do believe it is the biggest table top in all of indoor racing lol ( lots of broken parts )


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*trophy race and awards race*

so Pat is there any word on the trophy race and the awards race , just trying to make plans so it does not interfer with any other races thanks


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow sucks the series is over this yr already. We just wanted to say GREAT JOB to the kids in the novice classes. keep it up ! Is there a trophy race for points or are you going to just do awards if any? Anyone looking to race 1/18th late-model stock next season? Lil john an myself will both race in the adult class for mini late-model 1/18th . I'm putn a car together an jay will run with his car too. Maybe we could add foam tires in the stock class as a option in the " ADULT " mini late-model class . just a suggestion for next series . Well had a great time an i think johns 2X GRAND CHAMPION !!!


----------

